# copper mesh alternatives for filling mouse holes?



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

I know copper mesh is ideal for stuffing exterior holes/gaps on a house so mice don't get in because it doesn't rust. But no place around me sells it, and I plan to also fill holes with expansion foam. 

Wouldn't it work to use regular hardware cloth or steel wool to fill holes as long as I have foam surrounding and mixed in with it? Then it wouldn't rust, right?

Or is there any source of copper mesh that is usually available locally and easy to find in regular chain stores? I thought I once read that there is some kind of copper scouring pad material or "copper wool" that you can sometimes find in the kitchen supplies section of a store ... has anyone heard of that, and if so, what stores sell it?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The price of copper has probably put the brakes on the manufacturer of items we once found useful. Your idea of hardware cloth, being radially available in different mesh sizes and ease of working with is a good idea in my opinion. 

Rust, I've used hardware cloth on gutter down spouts as filters for years without rust. Being it's galvanized and where it is cut exposing the mild steel wire ends would be the only rust areas I would think but I haven't found that a problem.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Why not steel or aluminum mesh?

Hardware stores/home centers sell screen material or a screen repair kits that would work for a mouse hole.
.
.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just a thought. Physically blocking their path is important, but eliminating any sense of heat or smell of food could also improve the process. It is food or a warm place that got them started and if they know it is behind whatever you put up, they will search for another way.

Example, I boarded up one of those gable end soffit triangles that I had left open too long and a gray squirrel had taken up residence, After i closed it, he attacked the boards ripping off chunks of wood. Strangely, he also attacked the other triangle on the other side of the gable. Smart enough to know both paths would lead him to what was his home.

Bud


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

ZZZZZ said:


> Why not steel or aluminum mesh?
> 
> Hardware stores/home centers sell screen material or a screen repair kits that would work for a mouse hole.


I've read comments from others that they can chew right threw screen window material. I think a stiffer/sturdier material is needed.


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

SeniorSitizen said:


> The price of copper has probably put the brakes on the manufacturer of items we once found useful. Your idea of hardware cloth, being radially available in different mesh sizes and ease of working with is a good idea in my opinion.
> 
> Rust, I've used hardware cloth on gutter down spouts as filters for years without rust. Being it's galvanized and where it is cut exposing the mild steel wire ends would be the only rust areas I would think but I haven't found that a problem.


That's good to know, that hardware cloth is pretty resistant to rust. Is most hardware cloth galvanized, or only certain kinds?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Studly said:


> That's good to know, that hardware cloth is pretty resistant to rust. Is most hardware cloth galvanized, or only certain kinds?


I've never seen any that wasn't galvanized but I suppose I've missed a few things in life.:biggrin2:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I have bought Copper screen and sheet, from a sign shop before. It was kind of expensive but they use it to make commercial signs, and have some "scrap" leftover cuts that they can't use, but still hang on to , because of recycling.

Try a sign maker in your area, you might get a deal.


ED


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

1) copper prices are not what they were in 2008-2009. If they stopped making copper mesh products its not because copper is expensive anymore. China is not building like mad anymore. 

2) Aluminum mesh/screening as mentioned above is a good alternative- Ive used it and it doesnt "rust"/oxidize like steel. 

3) Steel wool WILL rust pretty soon after stuffing the hole. 
4) try brass wool- painters use it to smooth down roughened 1st coat varnish/polyurethane on contoured/profiled interior casings/trim. (Slivers of brasss "hooked" on small wood splinters will not leave a rust stain if left undetected on the trim in the future. )


----------



## Studly (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the tips everyone! After posting the original message, I've done some more reading on different forums and it seems like the copper wool stuff you can buy at Walmart and other places is not 100% copper. I ended up finding a 100 ft roll of the copper mesh Stuf-fit (that the pest control people use and recommend) on ebay for about $33 ... so that should last me many years and wasn't too expensive. 

I appreciate the tips though!


----------

